# New / My Ghetto Pigeon / Few Questions



## DETHCHEEZ (Jul 21, 2014)

*Hey All

New here so thought I'd introduce myself & my bird*
{1st Pigeon}

*It be a straight Ghetto Pigeon
Found it laying in the gutter under a freeway over pass while on a bike ride

When I found it its head breast & a lot of the its wings & tail were still covered in the small thin hair like yellow feathers / It just has a few left on the back of its neck now
But it was eating on its own so I didn't have to force feed it / That was a big +

Have had him/her for a little over 3 weeks & it seems to be doing great
Will go ahead & say bonded
At least if I set it out in the yard & walk away it flies back to me on its own and yesterday it got spooked & made it over the fence in to my neighbors yard & came back
Follows me / Attacks my feet & will play around 

Seems happy enough kicking it on my shoulder indoors & out
I do a lot of gardening so it'll get a lot of outdoor time

No issues at all with touching petting grabbing picking up or handling
I can fully manhandle it & it doesn't freak out or even seem to mind
Actually looks like it likes to lay in my lap & get rubbed

Housing / Indoors~
6ft long X 4ft wide camping tent
Planning on hooking it up more
But has 2 long wood shelves / Round wood & pvc perches & flat wood perches + a few other misc. things to crawl on
3 cardboard boxes for hides
Large ceramic water bowl that it can't flip*
(Will post some pics once I get it all together)

*Feeding~
Right now Wild Bird Seed
Doesn't show very much interest in anything else / Like fresh veggies corn fruit worms etc...
Will get a pigeon mix as soon as I find some place around here that carries it 

Was out of town for 10 days out of the 3 weeks I've had it*
(Went to visit my parents so was able to take with me)
*So a little behind on things & do have a few questions

What's like the Ultimate Reward / Treat???
Read raw peanuts / Will get some but the bird might have to fight me for them / LOL

Wing Clipping???
Yes or No???
Not enough to prohibit from flying completely
But just enough to keep it from being able to make it any great distance
Just in case it decides to make a run or should I say fly for it

Harness???
What's Best???
Most of the ones that come up are for dog & falcon training

I'd really like something like this*
http://www.lcsupply.com/Studded-Pigeon-Harness/productinfo/SPH/
*But thinking it might be a little bulky / heavy for a "Pet" pigeon??? 
&
Something like this would be better*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141349568836
*???

Thanx
&
Looking Forward To Being Part Of The Pet Pigeon Community
Eric*


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jul 21, 2014)

*One more question
Recommended brand or type of tick mite etc. powder or treatment that's safe for birds
Since it will be an indoor outdoor bird

Thanx Again*


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> *Hey All
> 
> Congraulations on your new companion  once you go pigeon you never go back
> 
> ...


Parasite control - you should be able to find bird products at your pet shop. For internal parasites I like to use Ivermectin (does not kill tape worms). I also put it in their bath water when I think they have some nasties. External parasites I bought a solution you make a spray out of and spray the bird. It is meant for poultry. Sorry can't remember the name of the chemical


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi ThePigeonGene

*Thanx for the info
Appreciate It*

I'm in my 40s & have been dealing with critters for 30+ years (Mainly reptiles & inverts) & pretty much know beyond the basics of what it takes to keep a pet happy healthy & for the Long Term
My pets are very well taken care of & way beyond spoiled / LOL
As will be the Pigeon

*But I really don't have much experience with birds
&
Would Sooo Rather Ask On a Forum Like This
Than Go By Random Info. Off The Net*

Water dish is away from any perches so it doesn't really mess in it much
But still change it every morning

Feeding ~ Thanx for the info.
I like to offer a wide verity / But will cut back on anything other than seed
Read they liked sprouts so I planted a few trays of bird seed so I can offer it fresh sprouts

Wing Clipping / Harness
_*I'm sure my bird will thank you*_
'Cause I never even thought about the Elastic Cord thing / LOL

Was mainly thinking of clipping the wings for now & keeping them un-clipped after they grow back / After I order a harness & tether

It's just starting to learn how to fly & has made a few flights that were a bit longer & higher then I was all to happy about
Although it did just circled around & land back on me each time
But I will say that I was kind of stressing at the time

And thanx for the parasite med info
I always treat any & all new or imported reptiles I get
&
Figure it would a Good Idea to treat a Ghetto Pigeon I found in the Gutter / LOL

But being inter city we don't really have many tack & feed shops around
Would have to go to some place like PetsMart & I Hate dealing with with people/places like that
You wouldn't believe how much Bad Info I've heard come out of places like that or maybe you would

I'll be making a trip out to a tack & feed shop that isn't to far away
But would like to do my research before hand so I have at least some idea what I'm asking about
That way I don't have to just take their word on what they're trying to "Sell" me is best

Thanx Again
Eric


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Reccomend strongly AGAINST the feather tether harness, definitely go for aviator. The feather tether has thick nylon straps and is designed for parrots, rather than pigeons ( which have a much longer slinky neck, something parrots do not have ) and thus forces them to stand in an awkward position that is far more upright than pigeons like. It also rubs against the underside of pigeon wings and makes them lose a lot of feathers. I'm not sure if it does this also for parrots, but my dove definitely was not happy with it. lastly, nylon is very heavy for smaller birds; aviator has thin elastic straps that are more comfortable all around. I never got to test it on my dove, as the mentioned dove got killed by a hawk before the freshly ordered aviator arrived in the mail :'( but I've seen youtube videos of it in use and it looks all around more comfortable.

Also, the leather harness you linked to isn't what you think it is. That's intended for totally restraining the bird, for hunting; the wings would be pinned to his sides, it is /not/ a flying harness.

Good luck with your new friend, he's beautiful! I just rescued my own recently, just a teeny bit younger than yours. Hurray for baby birds!


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> Hi ThePigeonGene
> 
> *Thanx for the info
> Appreciate It*
> ...


Good luck  Let me know how you go with the harness as I never got to try it out!


----------

